# Gamedesign



## Dflex (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Ich würde gerne lernen, wie ich am besten so Pixelfiguren bzw Sprites erstellen könnte

Gemeint sind Figuren wie bei Ragnarok

Wem das kein Begriff ist hier ma kuckn

Wenn jemand nen Tutorial kennt oder weiß wie sowas geht bitte melden

Danke im Voraus

Dflex


----------



## Duddle (19. Oktober 2005)

„Er nennt's Pixelstyle und braucht's allein,
nur kreativer als jeder Designer zu sein.“

„Pixel soll er malen, und mit Lust,
Wie meine Linkliste, die berühmte Schlange.“

Goethe würde sich im Grabe drehen  ;-] 


Duddle


----------

